# Blood in baby's stool



## katelyn'smommy (Aug 13, 2006)

My daughter is 6 weeks old, and we have gone through many formula changes. She is now on Nutramigen, and there is still blood in her stool. She is and has been since day one a very happy little girl, so it's hard to imaigine that there is something wrong with her. However when I see the blood in her stool it makes me very concerned. The doctor told me that he still thinks it's formula related, and just to give it time. Has anyone had this dilema, and if so can you shed some light?? Thanks


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Have you mentioned this to the doctor? Blood in the stool usually signals food allergies. Nutramigen has corn in it that is not broken down to the elemental level like the dairy ingredients in it are. If she's allergic to corn, it can cause her problems. There are prescription formulas that are broken down even more for babies allergic to *everything* but it's very expensive and it tastes very bad.

While you are waiting for the doctor to call you back, have you tried giving her goat's milk? More importantly, if you feel that your doctor is blowing you off, I would immediately seek another opinion. My dd's doctor blew her off until she was so sick that she ended up in the hospital for six days and came home with a feeding tube. I was told over and over she just had colic and yes we tried the Alimentum/Nutrimigen too. Turns out she had severe GERD and some other digestive problems. Not to scare you with our story, but please do seek another opinion if the doctor is not treating her the way you think she deserves to be treated. Blood in the stool is *not* normal and not something to ignore.


----------



## katelyn'smommy (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank you so much for replying! Luckily my doctor has been really sweet, and helpful. My biggest concern was that if we saw a GI specialist that they would want to scope her, and I really am not comfortable with that.
Intersting enough I was not aware that there was corn in the nutramigen. I would think that corn is even harder on the belly then cow's milk. Now I really want to explore that prescription formula. I bet that's the problem. See Katelyn is not colic at all, she is a very happy little baby. Honestly you wouldn't ever know that there was something going on until you changed her diaper. I'm sorry you had such a hard time,but am glad to hear that you finally figured it out.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katelyn'smommy*
Thank you so much for replying! Luckily my doctor has been really sweet, and helpful. My biggest concern was that if we saw a GI specialist that they would want to scope her, and I really am not comfortable with that.
Intersting enough I was not aware that there was corn in the nutramigen. I would think that corn is even harder on the belly then cow's milk. Now I really want to explore that prescription formula. I bet that's the problem. See Katelyn is not colic at all, she is a very happy little baby. Honestly you wouldn't ever know that there was something going on until you changed her diaper. I'm sorry you had such a hard time,but am glad to hear that you finally figured it out.

That's great that she's so happy!







You can always see the GI and not get the scope done. Remember you are the parent and you can say yes or no. That's one thing we learned the hard way with my dd.

Unfortunately the prescription formula is so, so nasty that most kids end up with a temporary feeding tube because they won't drink it. So hopefully you can find other options first. Usually kids on this formula are diagnosed with e.e. You can google it if you want.

I don't want to question why she's getting formula in the first place and not breastmilk becuase I know we all have our stories. I myself did not nurse my dd's but I was able to pump milk for a time. I am wondering if you would be able and willing to relactate if you can't find a formula for her.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

how much blood and what color is the blood, and what color is the poo? is there any mucus?

(lots of questions sorry)

My daughter has had blood in her stools several times, still unexplained, and she was always happy at the time also, very frustrating and scary.

It can be anything from a fissure (small tear) to an allergy to something more serious. I also don't want to pressure you about breastfeeding but at two weeks it could be possible to pump and or relactate (unless there are other reasons that you aren't bf'ing). I agree that the so called hypoallergenic formulas are just awful, and very unnatural on baby's stomachs. good luck, I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## circlemama (Dec 8, 2001)

Is donated breast milk an option?


----------



## katelyn'smommy (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok so after much research, and I mean much. I found that Nutramigen, which was what Katelyn was eating, actually has more whole proteins then Alimentum. I debated, and debated on what to do. I decided to change her over to the Alimentum. Thinking it's worth a try, and if it helps maybe my sweet little baby won't have to be scoped by the GI. So I'm so excited to share that as Katelyn approaches her week anniversary on the Alimnetum, she finally has no blood in her stool!! The Alimentum seemed to work almost immediatly. The blood as been gone since last monday. Also the frequency of her stools has slowed down considerably. Katelyn was going almost 5-6 times a day, and is now only going 1 sometimes 2. So here's the deal. Nutramigen has 22% whole proteins, and Alimentum only has 17.5%. Also The Alimentum ready to feed is the "hypoallergenic" that does not corn in it. However the powder still does. Both worked wonders for Katelyn. I did completely change to the ready to feed just because I felt it was better for her. Thank you for all your advice! And for anyone who questions anything about their children my advice will always be to do your own research, and go with your gut instincts. My Katelyn is smiling, and just couldn't be happier, and niether could her Daddy and I. We now call Alimentum liquid gold! Till the next blog..... Katelyn's mommy!


----------



## Goddess3_2005 (Oct 20, 2004)

Have you tried relacting? Breast milk would probally be best, second would be goats milk. Still be aware that although your new formula seems to be working she could develop problems down the road. If you really must use formula try a organic one, anything you buy in the grocery store will be junk.


----------

